# L & D....



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry about bringing this up but this thread has been quite and I thought Id get your opinion.

I was chatting with some guy a bit back at Rocky about Pete at the baitshop.
He said it was amazing how he can work 365 days a year 6- to whenever.
He said he must have a dead love for fishing.

I know everyone elses opionions on this site about him, but I couldnt believe this person was saying that. People who have a true love for fishing is someone who would run a bait shop, and give honest reports.
Not just the classical "Oh there bitting all over the river"
Or "there bitting on pretty much everything"

A true love for fishing would be somebody who wouldnt overprice everything in the store. If I am going to pay more for something the customer service should be at least a bit better.

A true love for fishing would be someone who would drop what he is doing for the customer, not just continue eating or watching Jerry Springer. But would be helping you out and welcoming you right when you walk into the door.

Thats my rant for today, havent had one in a while.

But here is a good ???
Why does Pete do it?
Is it truely the love of fishing? Which I highly highly doubt.
Is he greedy? He stumbled on a gold mine, there is not a single baitshop in site.

Id, be curious to see if anyone actually knew him off hand.

I cant figure it out, I think its greed over anything, but he works everyday of the year, If it was for the love of fishing, he just gave up his love running the baitshop.

What do you all think.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I think it's more of a "true love for money". He wouldn't act like that if there was another bait shop in the area.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

In all honesty, who cares? Either buy bait from him or don't. Many people post complaining about Pete for one reason or another. Mostly because they don't like him and they want others to share those feelings, with the intent of hurting his business. It would be a bit more refreshing to read something like this, "Pete's an a-hole and you shouldn't buy bait from him."

Personally, I've never had a problem with him. I go in, buy what I need, exchange a few words and leave. I don't expect much other than what I pay for.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i think his bait shop is all he got ,and he prolly doesn,t make a very good living at that just selling maggots and bobbers.he prolly hates the bait shopbis but what else can he do.


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

I've never been there but I have to go this weekend just to see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow all those replies in a short period of time.
I still buy bait from him because it costs less after gas, but if there was another bait shop on detriot or near rocky. Theyd put him out of business

edit: I really dont care if Petes successfull or not, Id just prefer to give my money to a little bit nicer of a person.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Does the store at the Emerald Necklace Marina sell maggots?

JM


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Not sure but wonder if they do, thats all I ever buy any more for steelhead fishing.


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

franks bait and tackleis reopened, just go up there.
he seems like a nice enough guy the couple times i have been in.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

grand river tackle in fairport

the guy at grand tackle would say " theirs fish everywhere" or where shuld i go? id ask answer= "any where u want" i could ot get any helpful info from this guy


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

In general, from about mid to late November to the end of March, there are fish everywhere in the rivers (from the lake to the last passable spot). If they told everyone that walked through the doors to fish at a certain spot, it would be a zoo. 

Joel


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i wasnt looking for a gps number i was just looking for a general location


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

"Pete's an a-hole and you shouldn't buy bait from him."


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

reo said:


> "Pete's an a-hole and you shouldn't buy bait from him."


That's too funny! I stopped by to pick up bait and he was talkative and funny. I must of caught him on a good day.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> That's too funny! I stopped by to pick up bait and he was talkative and funny. I must of caught him on a good day.


I usually catch him during jerry springer  
consider yourself lucky


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I think that he's taking sensitivity classes. I stopped in a few weeks ago (not enough time to drive down to rodmakers) and he was quite nice. Talked at length about the walleye night bite the past few years (or lack of it at times) without the attitude present at times in the past. Just don't start a conversation about those with "alternative lifestyles" in Lakewood.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I've been around him since I was 8 years old, He's allway been that way. I think its funny. If you are senitive don't go and buy bait


----------



## Hawghooker (Apr 14, 2004)

for all of those wondering if the marina sells maggots, they should. I have bought nightcrawlers and minnows from them in the summer a few yrs ago so I would think its safe to say that they sell maggots. But the catch is I dont think that they are open year round. I think they don't open until april or may.


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

Ive never seen him be a a hole. But his just differnt. We all have our problems. There is this old saying PEOPLE WHO LIVE IN GLASS HOUSES SHOULD'NT THROW STONES. I see it on the river,or lake every day.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Pete just needs some love. So the next time you go there walk right up behind the counter & give Ol' Pete a big hug.Tell him how important he is & run like hell before he shoots you!! PS... Pete is just misunderstood, the last of the bait & tackle Rebels.
FreeBird !! Rock on Dudes.


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> grand river tackle in fairport
> 
> the guy at grand tackle would say " theirs fish everywhere" or where shuld i go? id ask answer= "any where u want" i could ot get any helpful info from this guy



Funny, I thought I was the only one who didn't like this guy. The three or four times I've walked in there(never, anymore), I say hello, and he looks at me, looks away, pretends to do whatever... Okay, no problem, that happens all the time wherever you go. The last time I went in for minnows, I asked him if he had big ones, and he says "I got minnows, okay? You want minnows? I got minnows," and sighs. I say, just wondering what kind you've got. He says " all different kind, but they're all the same anyway. Look, do you want some or not?" So to this nonsense I say, hey, maybe you should check your crawlers. Last time I bought them here they were dead and full of mold. He scowls & shrugs, so I told him to keep his minnows, and that I'll be headed south to D&W, where they actually bother to act like they want my money.

Evidently the fly guys love this guy.I just don't get it. He has all the charm and charisma of a roll of scotts single ply.

Now the D&W guys are great. The owner pointed me to a pond that yielded my pb channel cat at 36', 25lbs. Biggest fish I ever caught. 

Look, I'm as numb or sensitive as the next guy. I just don't like handing my money over to people who couldn't care less.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Where & what is D&W?


----------

